# prostap and pregnancy risks



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello I had a prostap injection two weeks ago.  Ive had awful side effects .  My doctor ( who told me none of the potential risks) has now informed me that it can stay in my system for up to 100 days.  Ive since done a search on the internet and several sites say that prostap should not be used if there may be a pregnancy because of the potential to harm a developing baby.  Im really reluctant to go ahead knowing this and am so angry that this wasnt even mentioned prior to prostap being given. Please can you give some advice.  Is there a risk to a growing baby?  How long does it take for this awful drug to work its way out of your system?  If I choose not to go ahead with this cycle ( and I need to decide in the next few days)  how long till I can safely try again. One more question, why are fertlity clinics using this drug if there are risks to unborn babies?! I would appreciate a quick response if at all possible.  Thank you for your help!!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Please try not worry. All the drugs taken during ivf potentially carry a risk to your baby but the risk is very small. Birth defect numbers are higher than naturally conceived children but 96% of children are still born absolutely fine. A lot of women actually naturally conceive perfectly normal children when down regulating on prostap / burselin / suprecur.

If you were to not take any drugs with a risk of foetal damage your only option would be natural cycle ivf where they take an egg from your own grown follicle. But success rates v low.

Please remember too your thought processes are affected by the drugs. Once you start on the stimming part - fsh/lh such as gonal f or menopur - you will feel better. And you can request a short protocol for future cycles if necessary where there is no down regulation you start stims day 2 to 5 of your cycle then start a drug called cetrotide day 9 or do to stop you ovulating. But it still carries risk,  tho you likely wont feel so grotty. 

Anyway, good luck with your decision. And treatment.

X x


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

hi...and thanks so much for your response.  Im shocked by it.... I was told nothing about the potential risks before they gave me the drug.  I think we need to know the risks when we're making these decisions.  4% of children with defects is 1 in 25 .  Thats a high risk!  Im know I wouldnt have taken the prostap had I known this.  I am really grateful for your response .... and so grateful this site is out there!!!  I am curious though.... where did you get your 96% figure from... and do you know what the figure is for naturally conceived babies?

Thanks again!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I think naturally conceived babies are just over 2%. But please remember these figures include very small defects not just life altering ones. The risks with ivf are also increased by higher no of twins and higher order multiples who have higher liklihood birth defects.

Re the info - just google it! Is a lot of info on a study done a year or so ago.

Like i said your only other option is natural ivf where you get scanned till about due to ovulate from one follicle then that is aspirated. If you are lucky you get one egg and if you're v lucky it fertilises. With stims most women with a normal amh and fsh get 6-8 eggs at least with a 50% fertilisation rate.

Good luck with deciding what you want to do. For me the risk was worth taking - and I'm very glad i did. Or i wouldn't have my 2 little miracles.


----------

